# Philosophical Powers!



## Reformed Thomist (May 30, 2009)

More HERE.


----------



## Ivan (May 30, 2009)

So this is the 21st century....


----------



## PresbyDane (May 30, 2009)




----------



## OPC'n (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Grymir (May 31, 2009)

Mega-Ditto's!!!!!!!!!!

Those are great.


----------



## Oecolampadius (May 31, 2009)

Now I know what philosophy students (who are also reformed believers) are like; they're like kids playing with action figures but instead of batman, superman, etc., their action figures are Augustine, Aquinas and Anselm.


----------



## Confessor (May 31, 2009)




----------



## ReformedChapin (May 31, 2009)

Where can I get them? They would go with my Luther and Calvin bobbleheads.

Why are you all laughing?


----------



## PresbyDane (May 31, 2009)

I can only answer that question by repeating myself ""


----------



## PresbyDane (May 31, 2009)

Then this is just as good [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2kAnTZBnTg"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2kAnTZBnTg[/ame]


----------

